# Kérdőív



## B.mÁgi (2016 Szeptember 5)

Szakdolgozatom elkészítéséhez kérnék segítséget.
SNI tanulók középiskolai tanulmányaival kapcsolatos 5-10 perces, anonim kérdőív. 
https://goo.gl/forms/Ec24KQxSSFcMrEPt1


----------

